# how to run Windows 95 game on Windows XP



## martymarty (Jul 24, 2005)

can I run Windows 95 game on Windows XP ?

I tried to load < Allied General > a Windows 95 computer CD ROM game on Windows XP computer using:

<Help
compatability
-> search results:1 of 12 topics: Fix a Problem
1. Fix a problem
2. getting older programs to run on Windows XP/
3. CD/ROM: [Allied General]/ Properties/Program Compatability Wizard, [Next] 
/ [x] Microsoft Windows 95, [Next] / 256 colors, Next 
/ Program name [ Allied (D ; Micrsoft Windows ; 256 colors

4. [Allied General] appears 
but [Allied General]/Install/ produces a box:
____________________________________
[ SHADOW 
[ An error has occurred in yout application 
[If you choose Ignore, ... choose a new file 
[if you choose Close application terminanates 
[____________________________________

marty


----------



## Surreal2 (May 21, 2005)

Although the XP compatibility wizard will allow some older software to run it is by no means universal, and some older programs just won't work.

I suggest you use the little red triangle top right and ask a Moderator to move this to the Games forum - somebody might have particular experience with Allied General and be able to help you.

Might also be worth checking the AG supplier's site (or user/games forums) to see if they have any FAQs on this.


----------



## martymarty (Jul 24, 2005)

Surreal2
Many Internet sites are selling windows 95 games . 

question:
1. How can they be purchased by Windows XP computer owners?
2. Is there a site that shows which games are Compatible to Windows XP?

Thanks for your answer !

martymarty


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

martymarty said:


> 1. How can they be purchased by Windows XP computer owners?
> 2. Is there a site that shows which games are Compatible to Windows XP?


1. When you buy something online, your computer is not scanned for compatibility. That's your responsibility to know. How does the company know you're not buying it for a friend or for a different computer?

2. No. Every game has its own system requirements. Operating system is just one requirement. Sometimes RAM, processor speed, and graphics are other specs you need to know.


----------

